# stolen beer and mesh gear bag- Poudre



## roosternater (Mar 29, 2010)

Monday, June 20 someone took a mesh bag with beer in it from kelly flats campground. I'm hoping it was a boater that mistakenly picked up my gear bag that was being used as a beer bag. The fact that someone had to take a 50 lb rock out of it is suspicious, but, it was not tied to shore so this could have been a mistake. If someone did steal it then I'm just bitching but just maybe there is an asshole with a death wish out there that left me minus an expensive bag and without beer on an overnight. If you are this person then please contact me 443-370-7199 or see my fort collins craigslist ad for a free ass whoopin.


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

Not trying to be a dick here as stolen gear sucks, but I don't think anyone should be surprised that a huge bag of beer would go missing when left unattended, 50lb rock or not. 

If I were you I'd just hope some punk kids didn't get their hands on the booze. It may come back to you if they crash their car this weekend coming home drunk from a party they supplied the booze for. 

Shitty man, but good luck with the bag.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

them mish hippies


----------



## ACheateaux (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks like someone is solid...


----------



## j.tipton (Apr 28, 2008)

as a former drunk, Any unattended beer is free game.
i always carry my drugs with me.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

ACheateaux said:


> Looks like someone is solid...


You gotta be kidding me, what are the odds of that???


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm honestly shocked. Or maybe it's some irate parent who found a bag of beer in their high schoolers car, and now wants a word with whoever left it unattended. Or maybe I need to stop watching youtube clips of To Catch A Predator. It's unclear.


----------



## roosternater (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for the help buzzers.... I contacted the dude and it was just a misunderstanding. The other beer bags were tied up so mine looked as if it had washed down with 18 PBRs and a 50 lb rock.


----------

